# Bumper boy vs thunder launcher



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

I was wondering the advantages or disadvantage of both.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

They both are great products. It all depends on what you are looking for. 

I initially bought bumper boys because thunder only had five shooters, and I did not need that many. I quickly got sick of hauling, reloading, transporting, not being able to use other training equipment like wingers without needing different electronics. 

Once thunder came out with two shooter, I sold bumperboys and immediately bought two. 

I personally like the thunders better. Easier and quicker to reload. Easier to carry two into field with other things. 

The only hard part is getting used to timing to properly prime the gas. Once you got that, they are easy.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Some people don`t like Thunders dummies,they are plastic.I`ve had no problems (we have 5 thunders).As far as priming ,yes our old Etch Marks can be tricky but the new Thunders are great,if you launch anytime between 5 and 15 seconds the throws are consistent.Flags on one and no flags on the same machine will result in inconsistency.
Got a couple Spiders coming and will give a review soon.Jim


----------



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

I have dogtra receivers for my bird launchers so I can use them on the thunders so I have that expense done and living in NY could be a pain to get loads for the bumper boy in the future.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes...Dogtra will work.Jim


----------



## Scott Jinks (Feb 21, 2006)

Had BB sold them and bought thunder. Would not go back. No issues, but did have some operational questions. Thunder was great to work with. BB customer service sucks.

Thunder timing does take a bit to get use to as mentioned.


----------



## Lab Lover (Sep 12, 2005)

Where can you buy these thunder launchers at?


----------



## logy (Oct 27, 2010)

gun dog supply sells them with free shipping. How often do you have to change the AA battery's in these launchers? I'm kind of torn between buying (2) BB or (2) thunder launchers. I like how BB has a "auto-run" option and how lite they are. But I Like how much cheaper the thunder launchers are and having better customer service is awesome. I already have Dogtra electronics so I dont have to worry about that cost.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

I just got my new 5 shooter dropped off today. Can't wait to get it fired up!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

logy said:


> gun dog supply sells them with free shipping. *How often do you have to change the AA battery's in these *launchers? I'm kind of torn between buying (2) BB or (2) thunder launchers. I like how BB has a "auto-run" option and how lite they are. But I Like how much cheaper the thunder launchers are and having better customer service is awesome. I already have Dogtra electronics so I dont have to worry about that cost.


I change my bateries about every 1 1/2 years.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Joe Dutro said:


> I change my bateries about every 1 1/2 years.


Joe seems about 6 to 8 weeks on our batteries with dailey use.Have you been able to get ahold of any Spiders yet?Jim


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

jd6400 said:


> Joe seems about 6 to 8 weeks on our batteries with dailey use.Have you been able to get ahold of any Spiders yet?Jim


Jim, I didn't change my batteries all last year. Now I haven't check hem yet this year but I will be soon. I usuually don't use them one November hits and hunting starts.
On the spiders. I sent the one demo we had last year back to Doug at the end on the year so he could make some changes for the 2013 models. I have not seen them since the changes. I know Doug has been building some because he placed another order for tubing last week.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks,seems he is running a little behind......Jim


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Its worth the wait.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I have never handled a Thunder launcher. I have 4 Bumper boys, 2-2 shooters and 2-4 shooters. I also use their elec to run my wingers. Using the different "launching stations" on one elec receiver, I am able to fire a shot BEFORE the launch, launch the winger, then retire the visible gun marker. Or I can throw 2 launchers off one receiver. I have not upgraded to the newest elec, as I can do everything I need and do not see the need to spend the $$ right now. So I am very happy with my bumper Boys.


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

I own a bumper boy and have used a thunder many times. Based on my experience you get a more consistent throw with the thunder launcher.


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

RN said:


> I own a bumper boy and have used a thunder many times. Based on my experience you get a more consistent throw with the thunder launcher.


 For sure........


----------

